# Best Passive 3d Projector and a couple of 3d related questions



## hussain

Hi,


I have watched a couple of 3d movies in theatres and loved them.


Recently when i was shopping for 3d i trialed a samsung 3d tv with active shutter and had the following issues immediately:


1. I could "see" and "feel" the working of active shutter glasses i.e. "flicker"

2. I could not perceive the 3d depth of the material being presented. I changed glasses but nothing. the sales guy tried my glasses and said he can "see" 3d. but nothing for me. zilch

3. two minutes into the demo and i had a headache.


Then i tried Lg 3d and bam I could "see" the 3d.


What i experienced is it possible or the material being shown on samsung did not give me depth perception.


Also what is the best Passive 3d projector under 5000 thousand available in the market.


Thanks

Hussain


----------



## rekbones

Don't count out active shutter 3D untill you have seen it in a proper enviroment, not a BB show room. Any floresent lights flashing at 60hz will mess with the glasses. As far as I know no consumer passive 3D projector is on the market. You still need two projectors and a special silver screen that does not do well for 2D. RealD in theaters just has the active shutter on the projector instead of your glasses so it still is a flickering image. Find someone around you that has an active projector in a dark theater room and I think you will change your mind on a passive system. Although a passive system for $5000 is posible and can provide the best 3D there are other things to consider. As for a TV in a living room enviroment I agree passive is the way to go most of the time


----------



## TrickMcKaha

Passive 3D for projectors is still new and not mainstream. Check this thread for starters:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1407101/official-omega-3d-passive-projection-system-thread 


Also, look up BlackShark in this forum. He has been an extremely knowledgeable and helpful poster on the topic of passive 3D projection.


----------



## 3dmaven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hussain*  /t/1464271/best-passive-3d-projector-and-a-couple-of-3d-related-questions#post_23101990
> 
> 
> Also what is the best Passive 3d projector under 5000 thousand available in the market.



There are none. Runco, DPI, and LG all have models but they are very expensive. Are many people interested in ~$5K passive projectors?


----------



## hussain

ok so what's the cheapest possible passive 3d projector out in the market


----------



## Toknowshita

If you have to ask then you know its out of your price range.


If you are serious about it then DIY.

You'll need a 3D/demuxer to split to separate L and R HDMI feeds

Two projectors of the same type

Filters, either polarized or Dolby type


If you go with polarized then you need a silver screen (which tend to hotspot easily with 2D viewing) or if you go with a Dolby type then you need color correction hardware boxes


so at this point just settle for active until there is demand that pushes passive 3D projection down.


I use a Sony HW30ES with active glasses. Sure it is not perfect but if you are worried about the flickering... it's not an issue if you don't have lighting on around the screen in a darkened room. Sure I see it if I turn on my sconces and look at them or if I focus my attention to a small LED in my field of view, but the reality is flicker is not an issue in a darkened environment which is the environment the projector was designed with to begin with.


----------



## DenisG

Little pricey, but converts to passive.
http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Crystal-Polarization-Modulator-Passive/dp/B0070YJUPK/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1ETD34J4R19IA&coliid=I1KEK2ZLHHUTIQ


----------



## lurkor

That's a neat little gizmo, that claims it can use theater glasses. Anyone here who has tried it out and willing to give some feedback?


----------



## Benny Zhang

 https://www.facebook.com/3dProjector 


dual lens passive 3d projector


this one meet your need.


----------



## motorman45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toknowshita*  /t/1464271/best-passive-3d-projector-and-a-couple-of-3d-related-questions#post_23132246
> 
> 
> If you have to ask then you know its out of your price range.
> 
> 
> If you are serious about it then DIY.
> 
> You'll need a 3D/demuxer to split to separate L and R HDMI feeds
> 
> Two projectors of the same type
> 
> Filters, either polarized or Dolby type
> 
> 
> If you go with polarized then you need a silver screen (which tend to hotspot easily with 2D viewing) or if you go with a Dolby type then you need color correction hardware boxes
> 
> 
> so at this point just settle for active until there is demand that pushes passive 3D projection down.
> 
> 
> I use a Sony HW30ES with active glasses. Sure it is not perfect but if you are worried about the flickering... it's not an issue if you don't have lighting on around the screen in a darkened room. Sure I see it if I turn on my sconces and look at them or if I focus my attention to a small LED in my field of view, but the reality is flicker is not an issue in a darkened environment which is the environment the projector was designed with to begin with.



the omega passive 3d filter system dose not need a silver screen and dosen ot need a color correction server like Dolby with the right set of projectors, and there is no ghosting. it is a DIY setup but is better than 3D in theaters. true passive 3D is done with two projectors. imax dose it this way.


----------



## Benny Zhang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toknowshita*  /t/1464271/best-passive-3d-projector-and-a-couple-of-3d-related-questions#post_23132246
> 
> 
> If you have to ask then you know its out of your price range.
> 
> 
> If you are serious about it then DIY.
> 
> You'll need a 3D/demuxer to split to separate L and R HDMI feeds
> 
> Two projectors of the same type
> 
> Filters, either polarized or Dolby type
> 
> 
> If you go with polarized then you need a silver screen (which tend to hotspot easily with 2D viewing) or if you go with a Dolby type then you need color correction hardware boxes
> 
> 
> so at this point just settle for active until there is demand that pushes passive 3D projection down.
> 
> 
> I use a Sony HW30ES with active glasses. Sure it is not perfect but if you are worried about the flickering... it's not an issue if you don't have lighting on around the screen in a darkened room. Sure I see it if I turn on my sconces and look at them or if I focus my attention to a small LED in my field of view, but the reality is flicker is not an issue in a darkened environment which is the environment the projector was designed with to begin with.


http://www.dayjoybuy.com/Polarized-3D-decoder--converter--support-all-3d-signal-such-as-dual-head--all-3D-format--2Dto3D--bluray-player--USB-device-3dtv-channel-bluray-3d-lossless-decode-p-645.html

 

here is 3d converter, support all 3d signal such as dual head, all 3D format, 2Dto3D bluray player, USB device,3dtv channel.support 1080P,design for dual head 3d projectors


----------



## lewis3845

The cheapest way to get passive 3d is use 2 optoma 3d-xl's together, 2 cheap projectors of the same type and the omega 3d kit with the glasses that will put you around $1,500. This way you don't need a silver screen.


----------



## spectrogj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewis3845*  /t/1464271/best-passive-3d-projector-and-a-couple-of-3d-related-questions#post_23852600
> 
> 
> The cheapest way to get passive 3d is use 2 optoma 3d-xl's together, 2 cheap projectors of the same type and the omega 3d kit with the glasses that will put you around $1,500. This way you don't need a silver screen.






you could also get a Geo 501 or 201 demulitiplexer, instaed of the 3d xl's


----------



## trgraphics

I have the Geo 501 and it is an amazing piece of hardware. I have two Benq W7000 projectors and the 3d is better then any I have ever seen on any setup, hometheater or commercial including IMAX.


----------



## motorman45

ive got several G-201 demultiplexers ill knock $100 off to move them for a time to AVS members. $599 you pay shipping PM me. ill include DVI-D to HDMI adapters. nearly the same thing as the 501 but dose not have the digital alignment tool


----------



## g.n

  


Dear hussain


Neophonics are the distributors for DreamVision Passive 3D projectors in Australia and we hope you do not mind us contributing to this thread.


It is noted that to achieve passive 3D many brands opt for a two-projector configuration.


The DreamVision passive 3D projector/s use a single projector with a novel Bi-level Efficiency Stereo Transmitter (made in France) mounted in front of the lens to construct passive 3D imagery.


It has been found that the active shutter glasses used with active 3D projection has caused epilepsy and migraine headaches in a very small sample group. Therefore, passive 3D is particularly important for people that may suffer from these conditions.


We have included an image to show the passive set up.


----------



## motorman45

this setup is not true passive 3D it has the same issue as shutter glasses as the active panel in front of the projector is the same thing as a shutter glass. you wear a passive polarizing lens but the image is flickered on the screen.


----------



## g.n

Stereoscopic vision requires the images viewed by the left and right eye to be slightly different like in real life.


Active 3D achieves this by the shutters in the glasses (activated by the emitter) switching between a clear state to a black state and then in reverse. This set up does not require a polarised (metallic) screen.


With the DreamVision passive set up, circular polarisers in the form of plastic film is fixed and calibrated to the front of the lense providing the different properties necessary for the left and right eyes. A polarised screen must be used.


While technically the same principles must apply as you state the result is very close to a cinema presentation and equally there is the elimination of possible side affects. Not to mention the cost saving of using one projector instead of two.


----------



## motorman45

it is a very good option for a single projector to get 3d and use non active glasses. it is still not true passive 3d , cinema 3d is usually not as well as they use a wheel or similar shutter in front of the projector. imax at times uses dual projectors for a real passive 3d in their cinema's and it adds to the brightness at the same time.

a polarizing screen is still a silver screen, its needed for liniar or circular polarizing glasses. i think this product is a fantastic option but it usually has the same shutter effect that a very few do not like. most users would not have issue with the 144hz image cycling


----------



## Moonrock0625


I wish to do a more portable passive 3D system set up for my History of Film Class with 30 students. the room has a 125" white screen. I like the idea of the 2 regular projectors, the Geobox G-501 and the omega filters. Does anyone have any more ideas at this point? Also, where do you buy the G-501's, I can't seem to find them?


----------



## spectrogj

I have one left in stock,

PM me for details


----------

